# Thin lug nuts?



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

I got some wheels and they are drilled for both 5x100 and 5x112 or 114. Problem is that i have 5x100 and the holes for the 5x100 holes are only 3/4" big and i can not find any lugs nuts (12mm x 1.5) or lug bolts (14mm x 1.5) that will fit in these holes since all of them seem to have a 3/4" head.
You can see below that the larger bolt pattern have the holes drilled out larger. Anyone have any leads on bolts/nuts that will work? I have tried two sets already


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Thin lug nuts? (cincyTT)*

You need 'tuner' lugs.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
I would not buy those exact ones, but that is what you are looking for.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Thin lug nuts? (JDriver1.8t)*

the nuts i have been using are 3/4 od, these are also 3/4" od so they will not fit in the hole. Have yet to find anything that is smaller than 3/4"


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Thin lug nuts? (cincyTT)*

You'll want an M14x1.5 to M12x1.5 studs.
This picture below is actually for a Mini Cooper, the studs are M14x1.25 to M12x1.5 and won't fit VW.
Find a local wheel shop that has M14x1.5 to M12x1.5 studs and use regular M12 tuner lug nuts.


----------



## hooznxt2 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Thin lug nuts? (cincyTT)*

I have tuner bolts that I am selling. They were on my 2003 Jetta 1.8t and I sold the rims and the car. There are 20 spline drive bolts all together with the spline drive tool. I also have hubcentric spacers. If you are interested email me at [email protected] I will take 35 plus shipping for the bolts, 40 with the spacers. I paid much more than that, but have no use for them anymore. I went this route because it was MUCH cheaper than going to studs and I was using the aftermarket rims for snow tires, so I needed to switch my stock rims back on for the other ten months. 


_Modified by hooznxt2 at 10:03 PM 12-6-2009_


----------

